# Today is the day!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Today is my last day of work at a job I've been working at for more than 19 years!!! It's going to be a tough day!!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats and good luck. I have 8 more years to go then I can tell the world I am, "gone fishing."


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh I still gotta work...hehe 
I gave notice to my job about 4 weeks ago. New beginnings!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Enjoy the day! 

What's the plan after today?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sooooo. What strip club are you going to work for now?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Enjoy the day!
> 
> What's the plan after today?


I think I'm going to run for President or become a truck driver...Something like that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

For you MIsh and good luck moving forward.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with your new path. I retired once and was not ready 1 year and 9 months I will retire again. This time I am ready. Could go any time but set that tome line for many reasons.
I am sure you planned for this in some way once again good luck.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kidding aside Mish, good luck in your future endeavors. I could see you as president. You have to be better looking then what is running now.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!
Leaving is bittersweet, but it's a positive life move for me!! I've made a lot of friends over the last 19 years. It's going to be hard to say goodbye. After today the sky is the limit!! I'm excited for the future!!
Let the tears begin!! hehe


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mish said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> Leaving is bittersweet, but it's a positive life move for me!! I've made a lot of friends over the last 19 years. It's going to be hard to say goodbye. After today the sky is the limit!! I'm excited for the future!!
> Let the tears begin!! hehe


That's the great thing about jobs. The friends you keep - the assholes you leave behind. No worries new job, new friends too! ......and new assholes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish I hear the Female ring fighters is an up and coming sport. The money and hours are good.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish I hear the Female ring fighters is an up and coming sport. The money and hours are good.


I've done the whole jello/mud wrestling thing. I don't know, I just hated all the clean-up.

Anybody have any other job suggestions?! lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I've done the whole jello/mud wrestling thing. I don't know, I just hated all the clean
> 
> Women's UFC fighting. I like You and I like Rhonda Rousey...... sounds like fun huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish I hear the Female ring fighters is an up and coming sport. The money and hours are good.


You are right Smitty, some of these girls only work for a few seconds;


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice enjoy today and all days henceforth. I plan to work until I am 65, so 20 years left, that is unless the SHTF, then early retirement.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Any of you guys have any odd jobs around the house for?? Lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Any of you guys have any odd jobs around the house for?? Lol


Slippy always does. Bring your own shovel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WANTED; 
EXPERIENCED PIKE SHARPENER. MUST HAVE HANDS ON EXPERIENCE WORKING WITH POLES 
APPLY IN PERSON


Slippy's Gen-U-Wine Pike Emporium


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I need my house painted.....of coarse you would have to wear a bikini. Slippy, I think Mish has experience on the center pole at the strip club. She would be a great pike sharpener.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Leaving a job and coworkers after any real length of time will cause some regrets. Just remember all the a$$holes, call your friends periodically and you'll do ok. Good luck on the new job.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Anybody have any other job suggestions?! lol


Medical field is good job security and decent benefits.

That or I've got a 10 horse barn that needs the stalls mucked.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations on new beginnings. Opening a new chapter in life is always exciting. Many blessings for the new adventure that awaits you!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good luck and always enjoy the changes life brings your way. If sharpening Slippy Pikes doesn't keep you entertained, I am sure we can find something else for you to do. I have always wanted a yard girl.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good luck Mish! 

I hear rodeo clowns make some pretty good money and it's a fun job to boot! You could also be a carnie or run a hot dog cart!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope the day went well for you.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> You are right Smitty, some of these girls only work for a few seconds;
> [video=youtube;xXU_1iWRrUM]


 Tsk-tsk :68:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

On man... This is one of the fears I have... Retirement. I am 46 years old and I am 4 years overdue for retirement. I can stay longer but staying won't be economical for me. How do I overcome leaving a place where I started as a kid, I basically grew up and matured in this place. My kids now work in the same agency with me. So how did you do it Mish? I can imagine you were crying when you left. How did you get over the heartache of leaving?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If I had known you were looking I would of suggested running for Prime Minister of Canada. At least you've run a forum before. Apparently no experience running anything is required.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Awww mish gets to move on... 

I think I might go for a franchise share in the slippy pike business... Turn it to a international corporation  that has evil roads ahead  a d give conspiracy nuts a hard on

But for a mish job suggestion, become a mistress, all roads lead to somewhere


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If the first 19 years have left you with finances in order then you have options to explore new roads that can be more rewarding to the soul than the bank account.
Self motivated people can also do well in business of their own, but it takes time to build up even if you buy one that is already up and running. Willing to put in the hours some Franchises can pay off but often require a large buy in. Mish's subway might be a bit boring. Advise avoid bars and restaurants. Providing needed services to others is rewarding but often does not pay the bills. 
Starting a non profit has proven to be a very good move for some just ask Hilary. 
Again Mish good luck. No more do overs left for me , but I never found it hard changing directions. I sure you have given this a lot of though before moving on.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Awww mish gets to move on...
> 
> But for a mish job suggestion, become a mistress, all roads lead to somewhere


Shhhhhh phoenix, we thought you already knew...... its the mistress job she is leaving after 18 years with that fat old blow hard. I think job satisfaction was a determining factor.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Separation anxiety can be powerful especially for women. Good luck with your transition.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

alterego said:


> *Separation anxiety can be powerful especially for women.* Good luck with your transition.


LOL I'm not even going to comment on that. =)

My job change was very thought-out. I had hit the ceiling of my current job and there was nowhere to go. I didn't see me doing that same job till retirement. I need something that gives me something to work towards. =)
The job I took right now is a rewarding one but most likely short term. I have my sights sets on an other opportunity that hopefully comes together in the next year. 
Having control of your future is an amazing thing!! hehe I'm enjoying the fact that I'm able to reinvent myself. =)

My day was very humbling!! My staff pulled out all the stops and made sure I knew how much I was going to be missed. Sad but amazing!!
Onward and upward!!! =)
Thanks for all the comments yesterday!! They made a tough day a little easier!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> LOL I'm not even going to comment on that. =)
> 
> My job change was very thought-out. I had hit the ceiling of my current job and there was nowhere to go. I didn't see me doing that same job till retirement. I need something that gives me something to work towards. =)
> The job I took right now is a rewarding one but most likely short term. I have my sights sets on an other opportunity that hopefully comes together in the next year.
> ...


When I was in the corporate world, one of my re-occuring dreams was to let my boss know that if I win the lottery, I would go out in style. Then one day when the numbers hit, I would walk into my bosses office, unzip and proceed to take a piss on his desk while he asked the 10 million dollar question; "I guess this means you finally won?"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> LOL I'm not even going to comment on that. =)
> 
> My job change was very thought-out. I had hit the ceiling of my current job and there was nowhere to go. I didn't see me doing that same job till retirement. I need something that gives me something to work towards. =)
> The job I took right now is a rewarding one but most likely short term. I have my sights sets on an other opportunity that hopefully comes together in the next year.
> ...


 Mish you strike me as someone that can take a path others may not. 9 to 5 for a pay check works for some it can offer security and predictability. That don't work for some of us. At will under a contract offering your skill as needed can be rewarding and keep life interesting. If you are good at what you do and your name gets known you can have a lot of control over compensation. You can side step the herd and clear your own path.
9 to 5 for a pay check is like sex with passion . At best ok for short time but leaves you wondering what is missing.

PS: Want to have some real fun. Leave come back under contract and have the manager you use to answer to now answering to you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well congrats on the career. Best wishes on your future endeavors.


----------

